# Problème avec une imprimante hp photosmart c4580



## philippecaurier (10 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'essaye d'installer une imprimante hp photosmart C4580.
Lorsque je connecte l'imprimante via le port usb elle est reconnue.
Ensuite je fais Preferences -> printer/Fax -> Ajout de l'imprimante.
Je sélectionne l'imprimante et la impossibilité de trouvé le gestionnaire d'impression approprié, j'ai beau avoir effectué la mise à jour, la réponse qu'il me fait c'est qu'il ne trouve pas de gestionnaire d'impression pour les séries C4500 ?
Dois-je utiliser un autre gestionnaire d'impression ? Si oui lequel ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2010)

Est-ce que tu as lu cette discussion:

http://forums.macg.co/5449457-post13.html


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2010)

Là, il s'agit d'une C4*5*80 pas d'une C4*3*80. 

Le bon paquet logiciel est ici => http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...r&dlc=fr&cc=fr&lang=fr&os=219&product=3418707

Mais avant, vous installerez ceci => http://support.apple.com/kb/DL907


----------



## philippecaurier (12 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai pu encore tester la solution indiquée, mais je souhaite remercier les deux personnes qui ont si rapidement répondu.
Néanmoins une question me taraude l'esprit, certes j'aurais du le préciser, mais la version de mac os que  j'utilise est snow leopard et je me demande bien pourquoi il m'a été impossible de trouver le gestionnaire d'impression associée à mon imprimante. Je vous tiens informer dès que j'aurais fait les manipulations.

Encore merci


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2010)

philippecaurier a dit:


> Néanmoins une question me taraude l'esprit, certes j'aurais du le préciser, mais la version de mac os que  j'utilise est snow leopard et je me demande bien pourquoi il m'a été impossible de trouver le gestionnaire d'impression associée à mon imprimante.


Les réponses t'ont bien été données pour Snow Leopard. Tu n'es pas le seul à avoir eu quelques problèmes avec une imprimante HP. Un certain nombre de pilotes sont sortis quelque temps après la parution de SL, et il est éventuellement nécessaire d'aller directement sur le site HP pour les chercher. Côté Snow Leopard, avais-tu fais toutes les mises à jour proposées par "Mise à jour de logiciels" ? Les gestionnaires d'impression le plus récents sont en principe proposés par Apple, mais pour HP, ça semble un peu spécial


----------



## philippecaurier (12 Avril 2010)

Oui, et c'est bien cela qui m'inquiète, j'avais fait toutes les mises à jour nécessaires, dès que j'ai testé je vous tiens au courant.
encore merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2010)

Il faut distinguer les gestionnaires et les logiciels complémentaires attachés à un modèle ou à une gamme de modèles.

Au niveau des gestionnaires d'impression et de numérisation (via Image Capture), le DVD de Snow Leopard est complété (voire remplacé) par l'update disponible sur le site d'Apple. C'est aussi ce qu'on reçoit via la mise à jour de logiciel, mais il faut pour cela avoir connecté son matériel.

Au niveau des logiciels, il faut se rendre sur le site du constructeur.

Hewlett-Packard fournit un paquet de logiciels qui comprend également les gestionnaires.

On peut donc, soit installer les gestionnaires disponibles chez Apple et le paquet logiciel, soit installer le paquet logiciel seul.

Je préfère la première solution.


----------



## philippecaurier (12 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai pas essayé d'installer les logiciels complémentaires fournis par hp.
J'ai simplement connecté l'imprimante via usb.
Ensuite j'ai simplement essayer d'installer le gestionnaire d'impression, et c'est là que le bas blesse : à peu près tous les gestionnaires d'impression pour hp photosmart me sont proposés excepté celui correspondant au modèle c4500 ce qui me parait complètement ubuesque. A partir de là j'ai tenté les mises à jour mais rien n'y fait.
J'ai par la suite tenter de faire fonctionner l'imprimante avec d'autres gestionnaires d'impression, mais l'impression ne fonctionne pas.....

Je teste ta solution et te tiens au courant.
Encore merci.


----------

